# 8 cops came to see me



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

yup, at 8:30pm last night(i know because i was posting in my journal when i got the knock).  so as i'm walking toward my door i notice out the front window two cops jammed up in corner between window and big garage door(like 3 ft from fan in grow room ).  i said to myself "well, here we go:shocked:".  opened the door to 1 on each side,hands on guns(in holster), and one about 3ft straight ahead.  as look in my yard i see a few more hiding amongst the bushes and the cars in my driveway.  
  you been yellin here he said,..since i was totally baked i had to think, was i.  all i could think of was my wife yelled from the bath(cant shower anymore ) to get her  a towel.  my kids were right there in the front room( my poor wife still stuck in tub as i had to post before getting towel, then i got the knock) watchin/listening when leo started ? them trough front door...you guys o.k.?,  did you hear yelling?  at this point, to my surprise, they started tellin him how a few minutes before they heard a scream(security sceen door open) from "that way" and pointed out door down street.  leo goes, so you heard it from back there and points in door to back of house...huh?  at this point i'm thinkin they aint believin me.  i understand it didnt help by sayin wifes in tub cant come out when they are responding to screams.  so after about 20 min. of this they headed to the curb for their hour long discussion...never so much as glancing in the direction my kids told them the scream came from.  i went out on front porch to smoke(cigs).  while i was doin this one leo walks around my cars, right next to garage door, and up to me(instead of just taking direct path) and starts triing to start conversation about a classic car in drive...i know i was really baked so he may have been the DRE seing what i was on...only MJ,  but never said anything except about the car and a skateboard video he saw(kid put stickers on car).  im thinkin,  dude, you aint my bro,  you got your leo buddies at the curb,  why you up here smalltalkin.
   where the two leo's were standing you can hear my fan in garage.  is this reasonable cause,?  would they have came in then if suspected(not info from snitch, they saw/heard first hand), or do they still need a warrant?  am i being paranoid...other than bein 4 plants over limit(since their not mature) i am legal.  can they bust down my door to find this outand then say,  oop's sorry?  i like to think i was nice and relaxed but i know their trained to look for nervous/suspicious.  
  talk about a heart attack!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 8, 2008)

IMO man your fine if your legal to grow, grow on there isn't anything they can do but take a few if your over and they notice it. It sounds to me like they were just in the general area for what they were out to investigate and were not sure as to where it really came from and wanted some (as usual) civilian help.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 8, 2008)

I would have crapped myself :rofl:

Scarey stuff lyfr, how did you keep so cool?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

hi dubba,  i think they were convinced where they thought it came from...looked like a swat team in my yard, all hands on guns,scary.  they said someone called and pointed em my direction.  but i think reporters were on one side and screamer was a couple houses down on the other side..._clowns to the left of me,jokers to the right,here i am, stuck in the middle with you._ i hate feelin like a criminal, im really just a dad triing to get through another day without hurting anyone!


----------



## snuggles (Jun 8, 2008)

Get rid of the extra plants ASAP. here all they need is a reason to get in your house, smell you look intoxicated...basically they can get around a warrant here in PA. You got kids and a wife get rid of the extra plants


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I would have crapped myself :rofl:
> 
> Scarey stuff lyfr, how did you keep so cool?


 i came pretty close.  although i tried to remain cool, i had to show some sign i was totally freakin out, repeating things like deep breaths, relax, and my favorite, serenity now, inside my head the whole time. and when they left i sat on the couch for like an hour and couldnt move..talk about couchlock.  even when writing about it my heart rate goes up


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Get rid of the extra plants ASAP. here all they need is a reason to get in your house, smell you look intoxicated...basically they can get around a warrant here in PA. You got kids and a wife get rid of the extra plants


 its actually already done. so 18 grape apes that were really 21 are now really 18...hows that ffor forsight!  thanks for replys everyone i knew you would help me relax.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 8, 2008)

man just reading this makes my heart pound.. i would have freaked out. im not good at keeping my cool around leo. i try to just keep my mouth shut


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man just reading this makes my heart pound.. i would have freaked out. im not good at keeping my cool around leo. i try to just keep my mouth shut


  all they were gettin was the shortest possible answer to their questions...and nothing else.  i was actually really worried my voice would quiver...i was freaked!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

damn sketchy lyfr huh... reminds me when i was out in the driveway pressure washing it and then i see 4 cop cars going to my 1 house down neighbor i guess he had an arrest warrant for street racing.... had an outdoor grow too, you should be fine gotta think of what a normal non stoner counts as suspicious us stoners know all the signs of drug deals, pot growers an so forth so i know i reconize them pretty easy.... but before i smoked i never had a cluee.....


----------



## BigTree420 (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ true that i see stuff all the time and just laugh to myself thinking...wow they are going to get caught being so obvious, but if i didnt know anything about deals or growing i dont know if i would be thinking the same thing


----------



## snuggles (Jun 8, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man just reading this makes my heart pound.. i would have freaked out. im not good at keeping my cool around leo. i try to just keep my mouth shut


 
LOL me too simple answers and thats it period. My favorite is when they say things like are you nervous? Of course I am who wouldn't be? My grnadmother said if you never do anything what do you have to worry about? Ummmm yeah grandma, stay stuck in 1942 they always find stuff. Show up for my friends car getting broken into and my friend leaves in handcuffs (sitting in the car waiting with keys in ignition). They always find something always. In fact I think being calm around them is probably worse, they need to get off on your fear. Good luck man and I know that felling all too well, if I never see a cop again I'll be in heaven. And when they show at your house it's horrible, makes me want to move everytime, it's so invasive...I feel violated, meanwhile they all laugh go out get drunk and drive home LOL. I can't wait to move and I just got here LOL.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> damn sketchy lyfr huh... reminds me when i was out in the driveway pressure washing it and then i see 4 cop cars going to my 1 house down neighbor i guess he had an arrest warrant for street racing.... had an outdoor grow too, you should be fine gotta think of what a normal non stoner counts as suspicious us stoners know all the signs of drug deals, pot growers an so forth so i know i reconize them pretty easy.... but before i smoked i never had a cluee.....


 yeah i know, hard not to overreact though.  some of the leo's actually looked as scared as i felt.  im sort of counting on their nervousness to have blinded them to anything they thought they heard(fans) or saw (me triing oh so hard to remain "normal").  im imagine if they were going to bust me it will be mon when im the only one here.  on second thought, im sure they dont care who's here long as they get their man.  but if nothing happens in 72 hours i'll start relaxing because im sure they could get a warrant in that time.  they can watch my house all they want, that will just help me...I got no friends let alone people comin over all the time.  they will see me spending time playing with my kids every day, walking them back and forth to school,  mowing two of my neighbors lawns every week cause they cant do it anymore...never even talked to one, just started mowin his lawn cause i saw he had a hard time with it.  now i talk to the old coot(said lovingly) a few times a week.  i'm sure whoever called had good intentions, i may even have called if i heard the screams...my kids said they were pretty bad.  so come bust me while the 24hour meth mechanic on the next block continues to work on his/friends pile of junkers night after night(mornings,afternoons, and evenings included.)


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

thats one thing that kinda worries me snuggles, they didnt say anything about me being nervous, and i know i aint that good.  i just hope with all the cops sneakin up on me(useless dogs didnt even bark...and they always bark when someone steps) they figured i should be a little freaked out.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 8, 2008)

becareful. i was busted in 2001 for sales, i made the sale on december 12 2000 and they showed up to arrest me on january 2 2001. i had even seen and talked to a K-9 unit about a week before i was busted. He came up asking about someone he said lived there at one time. My arse he did. He just wanted to see who he was going to be busting the next week.. So just keep a watchful eye on abnormal leo activity around your house.. Better safe than sorry. Even if your legal to grow if they want to get you for anything they will find away.. trust me.. My best friends at the time are the ones who set me up..


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> becareful. i was busted in 2001 for sales, i made the sale on december 12 2000 and they showed up to arrest me on january 2 2001. i had even seen and talked to a K-9 unit about a week before i was busted. He came up asking about someone he said lived there at one time. My arse he did. He just wanted to see who he was going to be busting the next week.. So just keep a watchful eye on abnormal leo activity around your house.. Better safe than sorry. Even if your legal to grow if they want to get you for anything they will find away.. trust me.. My best friends at the time are the ones who set me up..


 i dont have to worry about the sales thing,  i dont sell any,  give a little to a couple bros but thats it.  i did some investigating and the was a "real event".  seems a couple teenage love birds decided to park sort of next to my house where neighbors fence runs(seems to be the ttrend, they smoke out there most weekends) and started arguing.  dude kicks door opren(her car) so hard it breaks hinge, slaps fender, and wont close.  she stands out ther screaming bloody murder while slamming her mis-aligned door over and over again.  neighbor across the street finally came out and closed door for her and she leaves.  the houses behind me probably thought it was our house.  anyways, after everything is over and solved they show up at my house and give me a heart attack.  so i was happy to hear something reaslly did happen(i am sorry about your door) and that they werent just "fishing"


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats good to hear. as far as selling, i wouldn't sell a seed anymore. i also give it to my brother in law and a friend i've known for more than 10 years. but thats it. but glad to hear they weren't fishing, sounds like you dodged a bullet.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> thats good to hear. as far as selling, i wouldn't sell a seed anymore. i also give it to my brother in law and a friend i've known for more than 10 years. but thats it. but glad to hear they weren't fishing, sounds like you dodged a bullet.


 hope so, long as their not concerned/didnt notice the 200cfm fan blowing 3-4 ft from where 2 of them were standin by my garage.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 8, 2008)

Another reason I got those security cameras from x10.com, keeps you one step ahead of the game...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

i guess so,but camras or not,if the leo wants to get then,the leo will get in.
my soon to be ex wife let 8 of em in at my last place one day after we got in an argument. the neighbors said they heard us fighting and was scared for eachothers safety and so my ex wife went to answer the door and instead of looking out the peek hole,just opened the door.ten seconds later i had 8 leos in my living room.after telling them we were ok and had stopped arguin,the one says,"ok,well we'll just have to have a look through every room to make sure you guys arent keeping anybody captive" i think he had seen my scarface posters in on the wall.so they went into at the time,my spare bedroom,opened my closet and found a plastic peat greenhouse with about (6) 5month old seedlings that i attempted to grow,but after a month gave up on when i thaught they wouldnt sprout.so the leo pulled em out of the closet,they were all dried up and crispy dry and i told him i had tryed a while back but had second thaughts.so as he was in the room lecturing me,the other ones were outside tellin my girl that since i was gonna grow,i was a lowlife and would never mount to anything and ya know.a leo will be a leo. so the one in the room with me sees my big marijuana leaf tapestry we got from ozz fest,so he asks me where i got it and he started sayin how he loved ozzy and what not,so me bein the smart man i am was sittin there tryin to get buddy buddy with him to not withhold the evidence.sure enough,about 5 of em left and the two last ones made me flush the seedlings and told me be good and i never seen em again.they never came back and busted down my door at that apartment or anything. (luckly)
so yea,been there,done that.screw the leo and everything they say.=) peace


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

i finally have a true understanding of a term i've heard used by some in similar/and worse situations;  " All i can think about is _moving_ now".  And im a legal grower/user...i just do not want to spend the next 2yrs in court proving it.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 8, 2008)

**** the Police!!
Good story bro... I had a laugh! 
Paranoia is a disease... don't let it occupy your head for too long...
Be safe!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> **** the Police!!
> Good story bro... I had a laugh!
> Paranoia is a disease... don't let it occupy your head for too long...
> Be safe!


 I'll be laughin about it eventually but still a little soon for me. still smilin though


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 8, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> **** the Police!!
> Good story bro... I had a laugh!
> Paranoia is a disease... don't let it occupy your head for too long...
> Be safe!



Some policeman is not that evil, some are not even that misinformed... Such as my uncle =)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

you guys havent heard nothin my step sisters real dad shot dead in his house by some dirty pigs.... i aint going into more detail as it will violate rules of the site, but it dont make me hate say f umm theyres always gonna be good cops bad cops whereever theyre just doin theyre job and thats that... just gotta be smart, and if you take a charge hey its better then your life bein taken or doin jail time....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

im gonna say i beg to differ.ive been locked up and i can honestly tell you,if i was facin more than 10 yrs,i'd rather die.bein locked up sux!! as far as cops go..sure we've all met good and bad cops,but bottom line is,you never know when that cop thats nice in front of your face will turn into a real bastard and be worst the the other cop you originally thaught was the nice one.it happened to me,my cousin and a good friend 6 months ago.we were smokin and got pulled over.i ate the blunt (still lit,we had just lit it b-4 gettin pulled over) luckly my friend stashed the bag in the door.they had a dog n everything,but it was so cold they didnt even bother to pull him out.i


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

10 years out of a lifetime aint nottin dont do the crime if you cant do the time is a good sayin.. yeah i aint gonna make freindz with pigs but i aint gonna be rude to them and say FTP... if your a religon person maybe but im scientoligist and kinda now their aint nottin to live for beyond this life.... 10 years aint no pot bust eather buddy unless your getin way to bigg just my 2 cent dont have to agree...


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

hey lyfr i bet your arse was giving it dime/cent dime/cent all the while the leo were there.

glad you came out unscathed man and no worries the leo aint onto you dude.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

hey toke aint all this mj cultivation against your chosen religion then man.

now dont take this the wrong way and im not being either rude nor sarcastic but is it true all scientologists wear nike pumps because of the swoosh logo??

pkj


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

haha naww just believe in evolution, not the adam and eve story.. haha naw i picture them like the people from dude wheres my car and in all bubble wrap suites...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

lol,i was tryin to be mean and offend anybody by sayin F the police...its just thats how i honestly feel.and yes,if you can do the time,dont do the crime.i agree,but sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do.expecially for a person that has smoked for so long and now with the cost of living cannot offord to blaze the finest.alot of people arent growing just cuz they want to.i'd be in so much pain,mental stress if i couldnt toke.if you took jane away from me,i'd rather not be here.she makes everyday life for me go by so much smoother and less stressfull. i also have alot of personal problems with the leos.they've turned mine and peoples live around me upside down many times and i just cant stand any of em. i've seen em take peoples kids b-4 due to the fact they had a roach in their ashtrays in their house.they've gotten plant hours of lockdown and LOTZ of money outta me..see what im sayin?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hey lyfr i bet your arse was giving it dime/cent dime/cent all the while the leo were there.
> 
> glad you came out unscathed man and no worries the leo aint onto you dude.
> 
> pkj


 i thought i may have slipped through, but then...out of the blue my son asks,"how come the other guys were trying to see in the garage(cupping hands over cracks in door) and putting thier ears on the door listening?    so now im back in my coma, stuck to the couch, frozen in thoughts.  i feel like im hiding in a tiny bush surrounded by leo, but they havent got me yet.  if they knew, why didnt they just bust me, gotta get permission from DA or somethin.  When can i expect them?  i wrote them a respectful note with copies of mmj card,  explaining my thoughts on the whole scenario should it come to that.  thinkin about puttin the dear law enforcement officer page up their too since it was so articulately written.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

hiya lyfr i get where your at now man and dont be too paranoid but as you have a mmj card and like you mentioned you are only 4 plants over your limit id cut your losses now and ditch the extra 4 plants and not take them somewhere to get rid of id cut them up now into tiny bits and into your sink shredder or down your toilet and get rid of any trace they were ever there.

better safe then sorry lyfr matey.

thinking of you man.

ps this post by pkj will self destruct in 10 seconds.

lol

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> dont be too paranoid


  thanks pkj,  tryin not to.  my wife actually tried to give me 1 of her anxiety pills and i was like, how dare you,  the whole reason i'm goin through this is to eliminate pills.  i know she meant well but it hit me wrong.  _here, illegally take some pills not prescribed to you cause your too mad to smoke your legal medicine._  thats not how she put it but thats what i heard...she's not got the right things to say this time(she usually says all the right things)..heres a couple,  "I'm sure they have more important things to do then investigate your little grow cause someone heard a fan"(yes they do, but choose to bust more glorified situations, lot of grows in news these days)...about feeling like there gonna roll on me any minute..." Its kinda like expecting company but not knowing when they will get here".  my response " how will i know when to start the bisquits and tea? "  thanks for listenin/respondin people, the only time i been able to get up today has been to check-n-post on mp.  i know im way overanalyzing this, maybe because i havent smoked all day,  but i think those of you still hiding it from your kids will understand why my brains just racing with thoughts...


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 8, 2008)

lyfr wow im proud of you. I couldn't be that smooth talking to Leo's seeing them with guns out/ and a bunch in your yard. I would have freaked out and ran or talked to them and gotten f'ed. I truely hate Leo's and their lack of respect for the constitution.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

i'd say,if there comin back.it'll probably be within a few weeks-2 months.
watch out for em parkin and watching your house/look out for undercover leos driving by.just be happy you got that card,if you were in my shoes and that happened to ya,you'd be screwed.your legal to gro bro.just do up your legal amount and lay low.you'll be fine.if you dont have one already.set a password to beable to start up your comp. i heard it detours em from searchin your pc.anyways,good luck man


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

p.s. another thing i wanted to add was any american should be on the lookout on tues,thursdays,and fridays.leo likes knockin down doors on these three days.years ago it was only tues and thurs but now i've noticed they knock down doors even on fridays.this applys to anybody from new york to hawaii and every state in between.BE CAREFUL 

hey lyfr,another thing you could do is get some sound proofing material up on your garage door.i know people that use it in their music studios in their basement.it works pretty good.im gonna use it if my fans get too loud.its worth the money.its not that expensive either.i think its like $20 a sheet.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

wakebud77 said:
			
		

> lyfr wow im proud of you. I couldn't be that smooth talking to Leo's seeing them with guns out/ and a bunch in your yard. I would have freaked out and ran or talked to them and gotten f'ed. I truely hate Leo's and their lack of respect for the constitution.


 they *did not have guns drawn,  a couple of leos had their hands resting on holster ready, but none were drawn.*  and i wasnt that smooth.  they had to be idiots IMO not to know somethin was up.  i'm just glad it didnt go down that night when i was a total of 7 plants over. now im at limit...exactly. thanks pkj i didnt want to do it but got rid of two from tray plus 2 future moms.


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 8, 2008)

wow man, thats crazy! it sucks to not feel safe/secure in yer own home,doesn't it? and you aren't doing anything illegal!! thats the kicker. we've had it beaten into our heads that pot is bad..sooo bad and even with a MMJ card you feel paranoid. i hope they just back off and leave y'all alone. try not to dwell on it too much, after all once those 4 extra are gone (if i read right,you already did) you aren't doing anything wrong 


stay safe,
MamaG


----------



## lyfr (Jun 8, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> wow man, thats crazy! it sucks to not feel safe/secure in yer own home,doesn't it? and you aren't doing anything illegal!! thats the kicker. we've had it beaten into our heads that pot is bad..sooo bad and even with a MMJ card you feel paranoid. i hope they just back off and leave y'all alone. try not to dwell on it too much, after all once those 4 extra are gone (if i read right,you already did) you aren't doing anything wrong
> 
> 
> stay safe,
> MamaG


 yep gone! and it was actually a total of 7, im aloud 18 and i had 21 in the tray and 4 future moms. im a little embarrassed ranting about nothing compared to your situation.  i been thinkin about you and yours and i think it was you who said it best...it just isnt fair.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

aweeeeeeeeeeee i said it bestest

lol

yeh safe as houses lyfr matey now piss off to bed youve been on these boards more than i have today dude and the time differance between us must be about 8 hours man.



roflmao

ive jus done a 200 miles round trip being a good samaritan picking up bro in law from airport-the bleeders flight was delayed 4 hours so ive just got home and im off to bo bos now dudes cos im goosed.

cool result now lyfr no worries just concentrate on growing them plants.


heres one for you then its totally illegal to grow in the uk and busts are at an all time great everywhere you look someone closer is busted daily and here i am and i have 16 in my amazon 30 on rockwool slabs and 18 vegging and under 1 roof-MY ROOF.

LOL

pkj


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 9, 2008)

lyfr, don't feel bad, cops are scary even if you haven't done squat.i don't know one person who doesn't get tense when they see a cop behind them driving even if they are obeying every law in the drivers manual,ya know?

 you needed to vent that fear/paranoia/annoyance to people who would understand, just like i did  we ALL deserve support from folks we trust when we face the unknown,darlin. i can't think of a better place 

much luv,
MamaG


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> aweeeeeeeeeeee i said it bestest


 sorry man, my heads been spinnin.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> lyfr, don't feel bad, cops are scary even if you haven't done squat.i don't know one person who doesn't get tense when they see a cop behind them driving even if they are obeying every law in the drivers manual,ya know?
> 
> you needed to vent that fear/paranoia/annoyance to people who would understand, just like i did  we ALL deserve support from folks we trust when we face the unknown,darlin. i can't think of a better place
> 
> ...


 thanks MamaG, and to all of you.  it's all good now,  i think i freaked out most cause i was caught so off guard(thanks a lot dogs, you bark at everything else) i now have proper limit, and have been busy posting copies of doctors recommendation, state mmj id card, a nice respectful(sorry guys ) note telling them how i feel about them intruding and the can of worms there opening when i am within the law voted in by myself and my piers.  then i took a sharpie and wrote above all of that the following...not that it will help....
_this room may be entered by XXXX(thats me ) only and noone else!  law enforcement may enter with written/signed consent from XXXXX or with valid search warrant for this room.  thank you and peace_
   So now that i've put so much work into tightening up my ship,  i'm ready and waiting.  i still hope they dont come back but at least everything is in order.(oh man, i forgot to clear a better path through my garage for them,leo's are pretty wide aroung here!)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

you should be all good if anything does happen i would save all that fun legal stuff for a lawyer to get together... posting that sign outside of your growbox defeats its stealthness if its a stealth box, just my 2 cent, an stay safe


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> you should be all good if anything does happen i would save all that fun legal stuff for a lawyer to get together... posting that sign outside of your growbox defeats its stealthness if its a stealth box, just my 2 cent, an stay safe


While I agree, it totally hangs you out n the rain for stealth purposes. It "think" is also a "requirement" in some states. for your legl medical grow, to be so labeled.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> you should be all good if anything does happen i would save all that fun legal stuff for a lawyer to get together... posting that sign outside of your growbox defeats its stealthness if its a stealth box, just my 2 cent, an stay safe


 its not stealth, really.  i have a 5x5 room, ceiling to floor within my garage.  i'm the only one who goes in garage except wife.  the garage, and room both have locks on them and i have the only keys so im not too concerned with stealth.  i was even thinking about putting a sign on front door(cant be seen from street) that says _welcome law enforcement, please knock for full tour of facilities..._wife brought me to my senses.  i also thought about callin chief and tellin him exactly what happened and let him know im legal and following limits so they dont bombard my house like some mafia commercial grow as i dont own a gun...or even a pocket knife for that matter and i'm not a threat to anyone.  wife pulled the plug on that idea too, luckily.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 9, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i finally have a true understanding of a term i've heard used by some in similar/and worse situations; " All i can think about is _moving_ now". And im a legal grower/user...i just do not want to spend the next 2yrs in court proving it.


 
Yep I just moved here 1.5 years ago and I'm going to be leaving. I feel violated LOL.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 9, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> its not stealth, really. i have a 5x5 room, ceiling to floor within my garage. i'm the only one who goes in garage except wife. the garage, and room both have locks on them and i have the only keys so im not too concerned with stealth. i was even thinking about putting a sign on front door(cant be seen from street) that says _welcome law enforcement, please knock for full tour of facilities..._wife brought me to my senses. i also thought about callin chief and tellin him exactly what happened and let him know im legal and following limits so they dont bombard my house like some mafia commercial grow as i dont own a gun...or even a pocket knife for that matter and i'm not a threat to anyone. wife pulled the plug on that idea too, luckily.


 
Yeah NEVER help them do their jobs and NEVER offer any info, I wouldn't trust a cop EVER. I am one of those guys that hates them and hate is a strong word but I do...to me cops aren't what they used to be at least from what I have heard. And not to sound radical but we live in a police state...and they are the true breakers of the constitution, sure someone else is pulling the strings but if you can do what they do then I think I HATE YOU LOL . They help these crooked system makers keep the system crooked. Any person that can send a family man to prison for a non violent crime or something they don't think is morally wrong is a person that shows a big lack of respect and character. How can you wake up every morning knowing you are destroying families, and fellow citizens families. I bet you next to none of them even know the constitution or the amendments or the fact that they make a joke out of it...meatheads IMO there are some good ones but I still hate them. And mom taught me to never hate anyone. They are robots and they are not trained to think!!!! SHEEP:holysheep:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah medical or not i wouldent let them know nottin they dont need to know if does come down to you getin raided stay cool and show em proper paper work... my siss real dad looked like he was goin for a gun and they shot him up like 10 times, crazy thing is if my mom was theyre she would of been dead too cuzz she said he was in some heavy ****, political corruption and to much craziness.... jsut as many good ones theyre just as many bad ones, goes for everythin cops, growers, hoez, dealers... and i wonder why my sisters sXe...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2008)

Yo Ho Friends,

  I love reading what ya'll got to say, but I wonder if I can share something about all this with you guys.
 One day I get pulled over, having well deserved a speeding ticket, (ouchy).
 I realized that I was feeling very nervous, and started to ask myself why?  I mean after all I could afford the ticket easy, and it wasn't as if I just robbed the down town bank ya know ?
 So I wondered is there something that is purposfully designed to cause this reaction in me ?
 GUESS WHAT ?:holysheep:

There is a design in there. Here is how at least part of it works. The lights on a squad car are set to flash at a particular rate, and the colors chosen are designed to be intimidating. The whole idea behind what a cop wears is also a purposeful design. Think about this, who on earth would want to wear black or dark blue in the middle of a scorching hot summer ? but there it is, and that's not the end of it. 
  A cop asks you, "Do you mind if I look in your car"?, right ?  if you say yes you do mind they have been taught to intimidate you with a response like " Do you have something to hide"?.
  The sentence structures have been thought out, and are designed to put you on edge.
  What you need to do is utilize your own type of warfare that is totally non-violent. 
 I stand right in front of a Leo and boldly pick my nose, and then pretend the goober is stuck to my finger. It disarms the Leo every time, the real challenge is when a cop pulls up right next to your vehicle, and is looking a little too close, I slip into the OL'Snot locker and become a serious nose miner, gaping my mouth just a little with my tongue sticking out just the right amount, and try to earn an oscar if your being filmed. My only problem is I can't keep a straight face for very long, and I usually bust out laughing my can off. :rofl:
  Suddenly you find that you are no longer nervous, and you just won that psycological war period, take a closer look at Leo then, and you will also notice that you have disarmed him.

With knowlege comes Freedom,:aok:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

i've been careful not to trash the police cause there is bad apples everywhere and i feel it's sort of like them lumping us in with commercial grow ops.  i try to believe the good will make up for the bad...in all things.  i dont think im a bad guy, and hopefully noone assumes that due to mj usage(yeah right).  i also am not going to assume they are bad guys just because they share a badge with bad guys...however, if they come to my house and invade it like im a criminal,  i will forever _*hate*_ all law enforcement which i understand is the position many have been put in.  until they screw me i feel i must give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Friends,
> 
> I love reading what ya'll got to say, but I wonder if I can share something about all this with you guys.
> One day I get pulled over, having well deserved a speeding ticket, (ouchy).
> ...


 thats brilliant KK,  i will do this if they return and let yaall know the results, if i can keep a straight face.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

yeh im on your side had lots of run ins with the law as you americans call them but us brits call them pigs

lol

anyway always err on the side of giving them the benefit of the doubt.

if you legally have to have some placard stating you have a grow on the go surely even the leo must realise by having to publicly have a sign on show thats another crime waiting to happen in the shape of a robbery/burglary which in its self can escalate into allsorts of crap.

anyway lyfr get your sign up in the garage clearly for all to see who are invited in of course and glad your back on track man.

pkj


----------



## snuggles (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah there is a difference between intimidation and violation...When I do something wrong I'm the first to say it, it's how I was raised and it's also what got me sober...I did something many of you have only dreamed of Ispit in an officers face, I was cuffed they were a bit rough so I sat down hoping more cops would show and calm this whole thing down well I was wrong very wrong. It got nasty I was in handcuffs and I'm a little guy, well long story short I did something wrong and I was man enough to admit it to the distrcit vourt judge and I apologized to the cops face in person and got nothing in return except continued harrassment. What was my crime, well it would have been public drunkeness but it turned into a mess cause I did something wrong, I reacted to them DO NOT REACT turn the other cheek I did the other night when my new troubles started and I hope to god it is saomething that is said in court, I treated all the officers with respect even the guy who was demeaning me, some of the cops were really nice to me and I think it's cause I was calm and polite...kill them with kindness and keep the hatred inside. Now lyfr if they mess up it's on them not you, you will have the upper hand anything you offer them will be used against you....including your good behavior. Cooperation isn't telling them info it's being polite and respectful it's there job to find stuff and they need no help let them do it and then it's on them...also if they mess up you can do what many of us would love to do, get the popo in trouble.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 9, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Friends,
> 
> I love reading what ya'll got to say, but I wonder if I can share something about all this with you guys.
> One day I get pulled over, having well deserved a speeding ticket, (ouchy).
> ...


 
Damm thats funny! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

yes i always find kill em with kindess works best too.... also lookin them in the eyes i notice if you dont do this they expect your hiding something... ive had way to many close calls in this town and now try to avoid those scenarios at all cost like smokin in the car, smokin in public places, drivin when buzzed, and keepin your house as low key as possible.... now that i got my mind back(ex addict) jsut about every stoopid situation i found myself in could of been avoided with just some common sense and knowledge of your local laws... also i highly reccommend checkin you tube for flex your rights it shows what to do in 3 different pig situations while driving, at a house party, and walkin on the street... its a ex cop tired of seein pigs put away inocent pot heads for smokin i think who made it or somehtin...


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> lookin them in the eyes i notice if you dont do this they expect your hiding something... ive had way to many close calls in this town and now try to avoid those scenarios .


 i did make sure i looked them in the eyes, problem is i was probably shakin in my boots!  i've always remained low key, dont have people over( not my friends anyway) keep yard pretty decent,  never call cops on anyone for anything,  no loud music, no fancy cars... not much you can do when your mistakenly identified as _the house all the screaming was comin from._  even i understand they had to investigate this house with that info.  but now they know it wasnt so im sure they wont be back . thanks again for all your support/suggestions/humor/ and even the leo-bashin!:hitchair:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

no problem lyfr, haha i know that feelin to well.. im the same way, guess just badluck on your part but eyy it  could of been worse huh....  why cant they just legalize it or at least decriminalize it in all states... im plannin on movin out west once finicial situations rite, or maybe BC i here they dont have to have a warrant in canada to search your house though, but aint it alot chiller for growin?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> no problem lyfr, haha i know that feelin to well.. im the same way, guess just badluck on your part but eyy it could of been worse huh.... why cant they just legalize it or at least decriminalize it in all states... im plannin on movin out west once finicial situations rite, or maybe BC i here they dont have to have a warrant in canada to search your house though, but aint it alot chiller for growin?


 dont know about BC but i may be able to tell you exactly how chill ca. is in a few days or so


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

lyfr da** you haha jus playin jsut 2 or 3 of my buddies moved out thier and are workin for medical growers already and the messed up thing ive been plannin on doin it longer then them... not messed up they just new the rite person i guess... but i got time on my side so no hurrys...


----------

